# Bulk Film Processing



## h4orth (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi

I have around 50 films still to have developed before I entered the digital era!  I have asked at the usual High Street shops if they will offer any better prices for this "bulk" processing.  The best I have been offered is 10% dicsounf from their published prices.

Any recommendations where I can look for good prices and, of course, decent quality?

I am looking for 7"x5" prints from the 36 exposure films, all either 200 or 400 ASA.

Any help welcome.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 22, 2005)

You could try snapfish.com, but I think you'll find that most places don't consider 50 rolls "bulk".  My local labs give a 10% discount for more than 20 rolls at a time, but the next discount level happens at 100+ rolls.


----------



## ckshen (Mar 22, 2005)

they usually offer some kind of discount, especially if the market is competitive around.  i developed 53 rolls last summer all at once after a trip.  and just walked around a street (in hong kong, though) with lots of camera shops and asked around.

i ended up picking one that i heard decent feedback before, let them tried one and saw the results were alright and let them develop the remaining 52.


----------

